# Anyone watching Crufts Live streaming?



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

DfsCrufts / Home - Crufts Live

Mary Ray's on at the moment explaining how to train HTM, then it's the Heelwork To Music competition.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> DfsCrufts / Home - Crufts Live
> 
> Mary Ray's on at the moment explaining how to train HTM, then it's the Heelwork To Music competition.


oooo thanks MrlinsMum....I am now


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

yep! heelwork to music! Love it!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

ooh thanx, didnt know they were streaming live


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

loving Hawaii 5 O


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> loving Hawaii 5 O


WOW wasn't that just fab - so funny! Richard deserves to win.... but I'm always on his side anyway! Loved it.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there anyone that doesnt use a collie?

EDIt: i know theres one guy who uses some sort of water dog aswell. There just doesnt seem to be much breed diversity over all.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

They have had some bearded collies (yes yes i know collies but not the more regularly seen border collies)

Richard curtis with the hawaii50 was sensational!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm watching- the fella with the Hawaii 5 routine was really good!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Starlite said:


> ooh thanx, didnt know they were streaming live


Me neither....

I WILL NOT be doing anything to today hahhah


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahhh great, well done Richard & Pogo! I bet they show that on TV later.
The judge in the middle - lady with dark hair, can't remember her name but she was one of the judges when I was on Richard & Judy with Merlin.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Day One - Thursday 11 March 2010 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

rescue dog agility up next!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ahhh great, well done Richard & Pogo! I bet they show that on TV later.
> The judge in the middle - lady with dark hair, can't remember her name but she was one of the judges when I was on Richard & Judy with Merlin.


you were on richard and judy!? omg your famous!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Do they live stream any of the breed judging stuff?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ahhh great, well done Richard & Pogo! I bet they show that on TV later.
> The judge in the middle - lady with dark hair, can't remember her name but she was one of the judges when I was on Richard & Judy with Merlin.


O cool ..when were you on?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Do they live stream any of the breed judging stuff?


Only the group finals - looks like that'll be on about 5.30-ish.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Do they live stream any of the breed judging stuff?


not lookin like it.... the groups for working and pastoral judging will be on tonight though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O cool ..when were you on?


 About 2 and a half years ago - Richard Curtis was my trainer so I met him & all his lovely dogs and did a lot of the training at his house.
Heelwork To Music on UK TV show - Pet Video


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> not lookin like it.... the groups for working and pastoral judging will be on tonight though.


Hoping to see Dexter there in the group :001_tt1:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hoping to see Dexter there in the group :001_tt1:


dexter?????


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hoping to see Dexter there in the group :001_tt1:


And Bijou!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> About 2 and a half years ago - Richard Curtis was my trainer so I met him & all his lovely dogs and did a lot of the training at his house.
> Heelwork To Music on UK TV show - Pet Video


keeps coming up error when connecting 

But how lovely to have Richard as your trainer


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

awww brilliant to see a staffie doing the agility!!!!!! the breed really needs some good publicity!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aww bless Dudley


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> And Bijou!


Bijou?? What breed. (god that sounds ignorant but dont mean to be..sorry)


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

come on i need to know who to be cheering for when they do the group judging! Pictures and names please!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> come on i need to know who to be cheering for when they do the group judging! Pictures and names please!


I only know Dexter..Rough collie on here. He is magnificent.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Bijou?? What breed. (god that sounds ignorant but dont mean to be..sorry)


Bijou is there showing two of her Belgian Shepherd Groenendaels.... so if she makes it to the Group judging will be cheering her on!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Bijou is there showing two of her Belgian Shepherd Groenendaels.... so if she makes it to the Group judging will be cheering her on!


Too right...How cool for a PF member to go through.

Sure there must be others on here there too.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

is it just me or is anybody else haveing difficulty hearing what teh woman is saying.

my speakers are up full.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link., I didnt realise it was online, this is great...just seen the agility for the rescue dogs, they're great bless them....so nice to see how far they've come since going into rescue :smile5:
Clare xx


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

AHHH

At work and no sound on my PC!!!! Who is doing obedience, is it the Rescue Dogs?

Going tomorrow for the day, on my own, bliss!

Kate


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and I'm loving watching the working trial demonstration especially as it's a poodle and a staffie showing it off not a bc


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

it's great to see a staffy 

i have discovered i might actually quite like standard poodles.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Standard poodles are awesome I would love a black one as long as it wasn't in the show cut


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aw the flattie retrieving the mike lol


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

Luv watching crufts with my owner. she says she.d like me to go but can't coz Im not a pedigree wotever that is. Oh well in the summer she mite take me to some dogshows then I can show off my 'love me please' face. Right back to the sofa


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your owner could always take you to agility or whatever. There's a lot of crosses compete


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't use the link. I have a Standard Poodle who is booked in the froomers next week he looks like a Hungarian Puli lol.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yaaaay! A PF member has done well.... Bijou's puppy Angel (Belgian Shepherd Groenendael) has won her class! Don't know if she got Best Puppy though.

Results coming in here:
DFS Crufts 2010 Results |


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're really desperate to get collies into the mini aren't they? Collie/pomeranian who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

That little pom (sp) has got some speed hasnt it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The patterdale was amazing. Good to see the cavalier doing so well especially compared to the collie


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm getting absolutely nothing done, but who cares, considering I was meant to be there at Crufts anyway today! Guess this is the next best thing to being there.... I'm hooked.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yaaaay! A PF member has done well.... Bijou's puppy Angel (Belgian Shepherd Groenendael) has won her class! Don't know if she got Best Puppy though.
> 
> Results coming in here:
> DFS Crufts 2010 Results |


Thats brilliant


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never seen a beagle do agility before pretty cool

Oh yes and well done Angel and Bijou


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm getting absolutely nothing done, but who cares, considering I was meant to be there at Crufts anyway today! Guess this is the next best thing to being there.... I'm hooked.


i had planned to do a lot of work today in the house, i don't think that is going to happen now lol :huh:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dexter got a 2nd out of 20.....woo hoo


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Just realised the judge for the agility, is from a club I used to go to!!! Lives up the road from me!

Kate


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

did the staffy group win?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone know where there's a schedule of what they're showing?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Dexter got a 2nd out of 20.....woo hoo


2nd out of 20! wow that's really good! Guess we'd better start a Crufts Congratulations thread...! I'm sure more members from here will be in the placings over the next 4 days.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Anyone know where there's a schedule of what they're showing?


Day One - Thursday 11 March 2010 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Anyone know where there's a schedule of what they're showing?


http://www.crufts.org.uk/whats-on/day1


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Flyball.......

Fastest team time..... 18.50 seconds???? Any advances....

Ha Having a sweepstake in the the office, the others are watching now!!!

Kate


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you. I have no idea about flyball or the times they normally get


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> 2nd out of 20! wow that's really good! Guess we'd better start a Crufts Congratulations thread...! I'm sure more members from here will be in the placings over the next 4 days.


Yes I think there will be some elated people coming on here over the next few days.

This is the first year I have not been up there due to not being able to walk the distance around the NEC....its too damm big.

Having starting showing over 20 years ago and having to give it up a few years back I have alaways gone with friends who show on working/pastoral day and also on utility and I was so sad not to go this year :crying:

But thanks Merlinsmum for the links and the thread. Almost feels like i'm there hahaha..just missing the noise and the smell LOL


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Dexter got a 2nd out of 20.....woo hoo


   :blush2: :blush2: Its just dawned on me who you mean! Dexter the member not a doggy called dexter!!! :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:

GOOOOO dexter!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> :blush2: :blush2: Its just dawned on me who you mean! Dexter the member not a doggy called dexter!!! :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:
> 
> GOOOOO dexter!


Haha yes. Member Dexter whose dog is Dexter LOL


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Haha yes. Member Dexter whose dog is Dexter LOL


lmao feel such a plonker! :blush2: :blush2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done to Dexter and her/his dog. That pyreanean sheepdog was sooo cute


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I really can't wait till i can start doing this with Rusty


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yaaaaaay!
-------------------
Belgian Shepherd Dog (Groenendael)
Judge(s): MARCELLE KING

BEST PUPPY:
GRON-DE-MON ARCHANGEL
-----------------

That's Bijou's Angel!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoo go Angel and Bijou


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yaaaaaay!
> -------------------
> Belgian Shepherd Dog (Groenendael)
> Judge(s): MARCELLE KING
> ...


Thats Fantastic.

Wonder if they will show the puppy groups?

Be great if they do.

Well done BIJOU and Angel


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

omg omg omg i forgot!!!

whens agility!? someone i knows competing  (and i forgots  ) :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Agility is on now or at least starting in a couple of minutes. It's been on a lot today.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

agility is now , just finish the large group agility and I was crying the life out of me when I saw a 10 year old GSD x .... I want to be thereeeeeeeeeee


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Don,t know if any of you know this but....

As DFS are sponsoring this year they are putting sofas and chairs around for people to relax on.

They are then going to sell them off cheaply at the end of the last day.

Does anyone want to actually buy a sofa that has god knows how many legs cocked up it? :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was so nice to see other breeds in that there was a german shorthaired pointer as well. That gsd was impressive


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!  Loving it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What groups are they judging today? Pastoral obviously but is there another one?

It's so nice to see anything other than bcs doing the large agility but that lurcher looks like it might be a collie mix


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> What groups are they judging today? Pastoral obviously but is there another one?
> 
> It's so nice to see anything other than bcs doing the large agility but that lurcher looks like it might be a collie mix


Working


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> What groups are they judging today? Pastoral obviously but is there another one?


Working


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

The agility commentator guy's voice is making me feel sooo tired!

Hope I haven't missed the awesome obedience people with the great commands....'Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-ooh! RAAAAGHHHHHHDOWN!!!!!'

Amazing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So there will be huge dogs then between the working dogs and then the flock guardians in pastoral


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

awww a deaf collie, how awesome


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know and so good as well. Just shows what deaf dogs can do with the right owner


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

cracking deaf collie bitch  thanks for the link!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That Lurcher was absolutely gorgeous  looked more like a collie though :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Are they showing htm next or taking the break?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm watching it. Looking forward to it 

What else has happened today? I haven't missed the showing of the dogues have I?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No idea but they haven't shown any of the breed judging that I've seen

The DDB winners I suppose you could google the names and get pics
http://crufts.fossedata.co.uk/Breed.asp?ShowYear=2010&GroupID=WOR&ScheduleID=8


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That Lurcher was absolutely gorgeous  looked more like a collie though :lol:


Possibly a Hancock lurcher - they are crossed with collies.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lmao knocking a prop over


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks nicky. Don't think Karen got placed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That htm was so good. Is Karen a friend's dog?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> That htm was so good. Is Karen a friend's dog?


Karen is LiteSkye  She's showing Sidney today, not sure if she took Tia with her though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah do you know her dogs names?

I just googled some of the gsd winners they look awful so far bad roach backs


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

sequeena said:


> lmao knocking a prop over


real tight turning I think


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Ah do you know her dogs names?
> 
> I just googled some of the gsd winners they look awful so far bad roach backs


His pet name is Sidney, I forget his KC name. Her name is Karen Collins if that helps 

I'm not surprised at that tbh.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No miss K. Collins on the winners list so I'm guessing no.

It doesn't surprise me either


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> No miss K. Collins on the winners list so I'm guessing no.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me either


Poop I was really hoping they'd get placed 

You have to laugh, the fuss the KC made and roach backs are STILL winning.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Ah do you know her dogs names?
> 
> I just googled some of the gsd winners they look awful so far bad roach backs


Obviously no BOB yet but open dog winner is a cracking dog


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.reyanheathgsds.com/photogallery/schifoeast 003 (Custom).jpg
http://www.sarocalgsds.co.uk/images/DSC04307eb.jpg
Just 2 of them


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Blimey - BOB Malinois is a dog I've actually met - a veteran bitch, must be 7-8 yrs old now.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Obviously no BOB yet but open dog winner is a cracking dog


Really?
V Clokellys Lagos pedigree information - German shepherd dog
Not as bad as some of them I suppose


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Blimey - BOB Malinois is a dog I've actually met - a veteran bitch, must be 7-8 yrs old now.


Is that the sabrefield dog? Beautiful girl


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you serious? These dogs won? Dear God 

Mind you I suppose it's something we should all be used to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

SUPERB!! Enough said  x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They won their classes I just googled the names from the KC site


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Really?
> V Clokellys Lagos pedigree information - German shepherd dog
> Not as bad as some of them I suppose


and there was me thinking something is going to change in the judging of the gsd....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't be silly those dogs are totally functional I mean they all do a bit of bitework, obedience sure they can barely walk but what does that matter they can do the pretty flying trot


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Is that the sabrefield dog? Beautiful girl


Yes, that's Ripley - I met her when she was about a year or two old. She's owned by the ex-wife of an old friend. Looks like she's had a red card day - won all her classes, and got her 3rd CC so a Champion as well now!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's back on I think it's YKC agility


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Don't be silly those dogs are totally functional I mean they all do a bit of bitework, obedience sure they can barely walk but what does that matter they can do the pretty flying trot


I dont get it... they punish the breeders by taking away the CCs and then they let a dog win which is an example of the reason the CCs has been taken away in first place? :huh: A bit 2 faced


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He won his class and there's a couple of others I posted as well. I don't think they've announced BOB yet


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Don't be silly those dogs are totally functional I mean they all do a bit of bitework, obedience sure they can barely walk but what does that matter they can do the pretty flying trot


Bit harsh if you have not seen him. Lagos is as I said a cracking dog and Yes he can walk. Be interesting to see who wins the bitch open.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> I dont get it... they punish the breeders by taking away the CCs and then they let a dog win which is an example of the reason the CCs has been taken away in first place? :huh: A bit 2 faced


Exactly my point  Makes you wondered why they bothered in the first place if they knew this was how it would turn out.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Is the live feed cutting out for anyone else?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Bit harsh if you have not seen him. Lagos is as I said a cracking dog and Yes he can walk. Be interesting to see who wins the bitch open.


Ok maybe he's one of the few decent show gsds. Open bitch winner
http://www.nikonisgsd.co.uk/YagoProgeny/Mascani Odessa.JPG


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Exactly my point  Makes you wondered why they bothered in the first place if they knew this was how it would turn out.


KC ... makes me wonder too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The collie mixes are getting worse ckcs/bc. Is there any little dog they won't cross them with so they can get collies in mini


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The collie mixes are getting worse ckcs/bc. Is there any little dog they won't cross them with so they can get collies in mini


He was quite sweet but yes what a strange mix. Collie fur with ckcs head/ears :huh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He was cute but it's getting a bit annoying now.

Aw the little sheltie making off for the crowd


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahah what an awesome little sheltie!

Aww Polly won that class


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So do you think the border terrier will win his class? lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Is the live feed cutting out for anyone else?


Yes really annoying 



Nicky10 said:


> Ok maybe he's one of the few decent show gsds. Open bitch winner
> http://www.nikonisgsd.co.uk/YagoProgeny/Mascani Odessa.JPG


mmmmm...too steep for me


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lmao Nicky yes I think they won 



deb53 said:


> Yes really annoying


Glad it's not just me!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like the West German showlines anyway but she's really bad. It's working fine for me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lagos won the breed so not as bad as some of them but still


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Bit harsh if you have not seen him.


my thought exactly, what makes you think that he can't walk? :huh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

What amazes me is that we all know they're not meant to look like that, the KC throw a fit about it then still let them win. WHY.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh Richard Curtis demonstration yay


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've had enough of watching for now lol I love that 2 crossbreeds won YKC!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Group Judging On Now!!!!!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sequeena said:


> What amazes me is that we all know they're not meant to look like that, the KC throw a fit about it then still let them win. WHY.


spot on... its almost like the ccs thing was only a reaction to the critics on the gsd but nothing changes at the end of the day ....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's JW then best of group


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> spot on... its almost like the ccs thing was only a reaction to the critics on the gsd but nothing changes at the end of the day ....


I'm not sure if it ever will. These dogs are lovely yes, but they shouldn't look that way :nonod:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That black poodle ... LMFAO.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the silver very pretty but that newfie is my favourite


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I like the silver very pretty but that newfie is my favourite


Oh I just spotted the newfie. Gorgeous!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the dali and newfie


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

The feeling you get when a judge points is arm at you and you relise you have won is just emense!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone counting how many times the male commentator says the word "functional"? I think I'm on about 17...


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

What are they showing now?? I missed what it said.

Have got so much lag 

Just hope its clears for the groups


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> What are they showing now?? I missed what it said.
> 
> Have got so much lag
> 
> Just hope its clears for the groups


They're doing judging. We're onto a pomeranian now.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah heard it now...Jw


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're judging the Junior Warrent I think. Mine isn't lagging at all but it did last year it was so annoying. 
The newfie won yay


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay for the newfie!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done to that stunning newfie


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Working group now my favourite


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They're judging the Junior Warrent I think. Mine isn't lagging at all but it did last year it was so annoying.
> The newfie won yay


Its so annoying and getting worse as day goes on


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Last year it was freezing every few seconds for me I made sure I had a better internet connection this time. Now as long as the canadian eskimo dog was it doesn't decide he really really has to go in the ring this time


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok loading again as it crashed on me. Hope I don't miss too much!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ooof look at all those gorgeous mastiffs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the DDB and the neo doesn't seem too bad. I want the leonberger though. On seconds thoughts that bouvier is gorgeous


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't realise bouviers were so small.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the malamute and husky, but then i'm bi-est


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I didn't realise bouviers were so small.


They can be up to 100lbs but she's a bitch so she's going to be smaller


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They can be up to 100lbs but she's a bitch so she's going to be smaller


Ah right. She does look very small so it confused me


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I cant see what your all seeing!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She could be a young dog. She's beautiful though :001_tt1:. That canadian eskimo looks really scared


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ooop eskimo dog doesn't seem impressed!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> She could be a young dog. She's beautiful though :001_tt1:. That canadian eskimo looks really scared


She's 5 years old lol!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Is that a wolfhound I spy..


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhh, the poor eskimo dog ... soo scared


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know she went over and the tail went right dog poor thing. That DDB is lovely


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Through the lag i like the bernese so far


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the bullmastiff is my fave so far 

The DDB was awesome!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The DDB was having so much fun. Such a beautiful giant schnauzer


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Is that a wolfhound I spy..


Not hound day today....working/pastoral


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My fave is deff going to be the english mastiff though. He's passed out before he's even shown!! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is he asleep lol? It's good to see one so relaxed.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Is he asleep lol? It's good to see one so relaxed.


Yeah he was just laying there not caring lol!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They've got him up anyway. That leonberger is gorgeous :001_tt1:. Sorry these are all my favourite breeds.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE the jowls!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How long ago did the neo bitch give birth it looks like she's had a litter recently.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> How long ago did the neo bitch give birth it looks like she's had a litter recently.


I agree her nipples are still very enlarged.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats such a beautiful rottie :001_tt1:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

ok...Rottie and bernese so far for me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love that RBT I can't make up my mind


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That sibe isn't happy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No it's tail is down between its legs poor boy. I love the tibetan mastiff though


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice little Portie.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The tibetan is also smaller than I thought!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

The Tibetan Mastiff or the Rottie are my favs from this group.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I want the rottie, RBT or tibetan mastiff to win. They're all on the short list too


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

doberman for me :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The rottie won yay and the rbt was third


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! Well done to the Rottweiler!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't wait for the Pastoral now!!!! Bring on the Belgians!!!!

PS: the Malinois dog got BOB not the bitch I know.... the results on Facebook were wrong!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats to the rottie and the dobie! I hope it helps improve the general publics perception of the breeds!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats on the rottie, was a stunning dog


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay. What a dog!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Can't wait for the Pastoral now!!!! Bring on the Belgians!!!!


I'd like to see a belgian win too such stunning dogs


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep just watched the Rottie win the group


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The Malinois IS Ripley!!!!!!!!!!! Go Ripley! woooooo


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I still don't like that gsd. Nice to see a white puli


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the two aussies the cattle and sheepdog  the beglian laekinosis are stunning


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The Tervueren is looking nice - and the Laekenois is a well known winner in its breed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The pyreanan mountain dog is stunning


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

That Shepherd is making me feel sick  I was really hoping to see a nice, deserving GSD.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That sheltie is adorable also :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

sequeena said:


> That Shepherd is making me feel sick  I was really hoping to see a nice, deserving GSD.


Yeah he looked awful coming out.

The komondor rolling around lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Yeah he looked awful coming out


he dosen't look to happy looks a bit all over the place


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

HURRAH I can watch it from here!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> The Malinois IS Ripley!!!!!!!!!!! Go Ripley! woooooo


Ripley on here??

God by the time my connection catches up they will have picked the winner LOL


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Ripley on here??
> 
> God by the time my connection catches up they will have picked the winner LOL


No- a dog I know!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The laekenois didn't look too happy


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> No- a dog I know!


o cool ...fingers crossed


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

haha, the Tervuren looks ridiculously fluffed up!


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got back on!!!!

Missed the first bit, has the Estrella been on yet, it looks remarkably like someone who I trained with in Southampton - Tricia Dean - My sound keeps going kaput, can anyone let me know if it is her? Trying to think of the kennel name

Thanks

Kate

remembered it Astrella or something like that!!! OMG I can't' hear what they are saying!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Prefer the Laekenois out of the 4 Belgians - not keen on the way the Terv moved, looks like it's a bit short and sloping at the croup. BTW the way the Belgians trot briskly - Merlin's inherited that too!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought the terv looked a bit dodgy the black one was lovely.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Prefer the Laekenois out of the 4 Belgians - not keen on the way the Terv moved, looks like it's a bit short and sloping at the croup. BTW the way the Belgians trot briskly - Merlin's inherited that too!


I quite adore the Laekenois, i think it's a shame they arn't as popular they are stunning dogs


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

k8t said:


> Just got back on!!!!
> 
> Missed the first bit, has the Estrella been on yet, it looks remarkably like someone who I trained with in Southampton - Tricia Dean - My sound keeps going kaput, can anyone let me know if it is her? Trying to think of the kennel name
> 
> ...


yeah its tricia dean


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The estrela is beautiful


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh gosh the Lapphund looks *gorgeous*. What a colouring.

Edit: it's not walking sound though?


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks

Didn't think it moved too well - but what do I know!!!!

Whats with the chain on the Shepherd?!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do not like that gsd at all.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Did not like the shepherd AT ALL.

I love this breed but hope it doesn't win - I doubt it will.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the komondor he was very entertaining before as well


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That heeler is awesome


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The heeler is soooo cute!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The maremma looks so good


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The maremma has the elbow sores things that Maya does, didn't think you could show a dog with them? :huh:


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the Buhund.

A few are working as Hearing Dogs.

Kate


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the OES


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww the pyr was adorable and such a happy little thing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love that breed. I would have thought they would be up on the table. Pretty sammie


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

woo hhoooo go ada and the vallhund
i know her


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the Sheltie. It was on my list of potential breeds until I realised that most of them are incredibly barkey little dogs.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Surely the Cardigan Corgi!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So what do you think? I want OES, pyreanan sheepdog and the cardigan corgi


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got two this time just the wrong pyrenean dog but the mountain dog is stunning


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

so far

Corgi and Puli


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Smooth collie please! One of my favourite breeds.... I'd have one.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd like the smooth collie, the corgi or the .. yeah those two!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go little corgi


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

wow that was nailbiting! Now to watch it on TV


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah

Had to be 1st, moved beautifully and so good for such a young dog.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol me too


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That was a very nice choice


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

What station?

My dd was due in bed at 7,oo and she is still playing! Better go and do my duty!

See you later, this has been fun, normally I sit and watch keeping all my comments to myself, it is so nice to get other peoples views.

Thanks you lot for your company.

Kate


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lovely to see the smooth collie get placed!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

wonder of more4 will play it onine afterwards or something can't record or watch it right now on tv


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha read it on hre before I saw it. think I was running 10 mins behind LOL


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

24 pages! 

Well I loved it and really enjoyed your company on here today... it was like watching with a bunch of friends! How cool is that!

And thanks to DFSCrufts too for the excellent streaming - far far better than the TV show which was disappointing really. I couldn't believe they did an abbreviated version of the Group judging with barely any mention of the breeds & dogs.

Thanks everyone, much appreciated... I had such a good time and the day flew by alarmingly fast! 

Think we need a new thread for tomorrow... Roll on Day 2!

(but I really really really MUST NOT sit here all day again..... I am forgiven as I was meant to be going today.) 

Heck, we had a better view of all the good stuff going on than we'd have got at the NEC and saved a bunch of money on the shopping! lol

But will make sure I DO watch Group on live streaming again tomorrow eve - why bother with the crappy TV version!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It really was nice MM  I probs won't be up for 8:30am but will be watching in the afternoon so you all better fill me in with what happens in the morning!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> 24 pages!
> 
> Well I loved it and really enjoyed your company on here today... it was like watching with a bunch of friends! How cool is that!
> 
> ...


As much as I enjoyed your and everyone elses company today MerlinsMum I really must get some housework done tomorrow 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh bugger the housework it was much more fun on here all day chatting and watching. See you tomorrow


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

DfsCrufts / Home - Crufts Live

medium Agility just began


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its really good. But I have to go soon


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the team of mini poodles, it makes a nice change from border collies


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well guess what, here I am again! lol

Terry are you still awake???


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

...there go my plans for the day!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got things to do but I can't leave....i'm glued.

Nice seeing lots of terriers this year


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

write my dissertation ...or watch crufts. Easy winner haha


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi sat front seat ready for htm. Will give you a wave.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I for one am back!  I'll be watching as much as I can -I really enjoyed it yesterday. 

That papillon was great!


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> write my dissertation ...or watch crufts. Easy winner haha


Ditto here!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

see now that shepherd has so much better hips than the one yesterday.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the BC's but it is refreshing to see another breed do HTM!


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Now that was htm with Richard. Brilliant I think because the dog works a little way to his side unlike the close dogs


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> see now that shepherd has so much better hips than the one yesterday.


how do you know that it has better hips?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi everyone..another great day of streaming


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Love it love it love it a Rottie is in BIS.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> how do you know that it has better hips?


Did you see the shepherd earlier? I meant the hips look better by the fact they aren't close to the floor. I didn't like the shepherd at all yesterday and i'm quite the shep fan


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Did you see the shepherd earlier? I meant the hips look better by the fact they aren't close to the floor. I didn't like the shepherd at all yesterday and i'm quite the shep fan


His hip score is 4:6


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Omg just been chatting to peter purvis! Discussing that the rotti is through and if it won then it would be a bit of a one in the for all tese breedests. I told him the most agressive dog o came across as a dog warden was a pele and he tolde he had two!! Talk about putting your foot in it! 

Well of to see an old friend at cancer dogs for lunch. See you all later


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

deb53 said:


> His hip score is 4:6


The one in HWTM or in the show yesterday?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Did you see the shepherd earlier? I meant the hips look better by the fact they aren't close to the floor. I didn't like the shepherd at all yesterday and i'm quite the shep fan


the roach of the back has nothing to do with the hips though, so i don't know what you mean.

the reason being a lot of british lines who have a more level back have seriously poor hips.

:huh:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> the roach of the back has nothing to do with the hips though, so i don't know what you mean.
> 
> the reason being a lot of british lines who have a more level back have seriously poor hips.
> 
> :huh:


well either way i'm just saying the one from earlier looked better than the one in the show yesterday, it was just nice to see


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> The one in HWTM or in the show yesterday?


The one that won BOB and was in the group yesterday


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

deb53 said:


> The one that won BOB and was in the group yesterday


Ah, ok cool. I will say it looked better than some i've seen but still didn't look very nice but all I was saying is the one in heel work to music looked so much nicer.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

That poor woman having to introduce all the 100 dogs on CaniX! :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i zonked at 5:30 AM local-time, but was back up at 10, LOL - 
loved the HTM and saw a lot of the agility, and the Breeders GET, *omg* what a gorgeous group of dogs... 
:001_tt1: 224 dogs, just lovely. 

i felt so badly for the woman handling the GWP who fell, that carpet is often treacherous, :nonod: 
and i know she will have bruises + muscle pain, Esply come Sunday, ouch ouch. 
but she recovered well, and the dog was not hurt, i hope she was only bumped + strained. 

i have not seen *the winning HTM* but i bought the catch-up ticket - its $15-USA and i think well-worth it for a month-plus of dip-in and watch!  
its good till Apr-30. 

cheers, loving the show! :thumbup1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I never rearlized how mini the mini bull terriers were, they are dinky


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

deb53 said:


> His hip score is 4:6


i did not see the dog, deb -  but i think the poster was referring not to the hip-diffraction score, which is invisible, but the dogs structure in stance + travel - which is nowadays often roach-backed or slope-crouped, with a low-set short hock.

ta, loving the show!  
waving from Chesapeake, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I never rearlized how mini the mini bull terriers were, they are dinky


BTs are great, in any size, :lol: they all think they;re enormous, cheeky snots, but such fun, and very loving.

i can NOT love a Dandie-D, tho... they are just bizarre to my eyes. :blush:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> BTs are great, in any size, :lol: they all think they;re enormous, cheeky snots, but such fun, and very loving.
> 
> i can NOT love a Dandie-D, tho... they are just bizarre to my eyes. :blush:


I'm not a terier person but do adore the bullies  but the I love the fox terriers both smooth and short and those adorable border and norwich terriers.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

awww, dam*it - 
the handler strung-up the Wire-Fox, handsome dog but he did have a rather vertical front, and he made him look even worse, with his neck stretched up and trying to get his rear under him... :huh: i really liked him, poor fella.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> i zonked at 5:30 AM local-time, but was back up at 10, LOL -
> loved the HTM and saw a lot of the agility, and the Breeders GET, *omg* what a gorgeous group of dogs...
> :001_tt1: 224 dogs, just lovely.
> its good till Apr-30.
> ...


SO glad you are loving it Terry - so much different to Westminster! Won't be on much til this virus thing is sorted, it's making PDF files pop up all over the place in front of the browser, just getting to answer this post has generated 9 more to be trashed. Aargh!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

WoW! :001_tt1: the Irish terrier bitch how GORGEOUS... 
shame she got un-nerved by something in the crowd, she;s a young dog.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

poor baby, the Manchester-Terrier bitch was very afraid of the judge - 
yet she has 4 CCs already. :nonod: her tail was plastered to her belly. 
she brightened right up when she could get down on the floor and move off...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> ... this virus thing is sorted, it's making PDF files pop up all over the place in front of the browser, just getting to answer this post has generated 9 more to be trashed. Aargh!


mine have a default pop-up so i just click CANCEL + shut the pop-up alert bar at the top of the page - 
a PITB it slows down my posting, but no worries - i am sticking it!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Scotties can be so pugnacious, i can admire the look but would be very cautious of having one - 
and Sealys don;t do a thing for me, not their fault! :blush:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the Skye was very intimidated in the ring once down on the floor, poor boy - 
but that Wheatie was half-thinking of growling/snapping at the judge! 
 no wonder his handler got nervous, he was offering tidbits while the dog was rigid as iron.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the Westie, :lol: Sweater-Man his reg-name + Aran for Call-name - 
an inside joke the Aran isles + their fishermens sweaters. cute...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm routing for the Bullie terrier


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Scotie was nice so guess well deserved, not my type of dog though


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

pooh!  
none of my faves made the final-four... :blush: ah, well...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> pooh!
> none of my faves made the final-four... :blush: ah, well...


me either, i'm hoping for the hounds. I can't wait to see the ibizan and pharoh :001_tt1:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahhh that's better - Safari with Plug-Ins switched off! No matter how much I like Firefox I couldn't find that option!

I loved the Bullie!!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> me either, i'm hoping for the hounds. I can't wait to see the ibizan and pharoh :001_tt1:


Oh me too - I love Pharaohs! Turns out a very very old friend of mine, haven't seen for 30 yrs but back in touch via Facebook, is a P Hound breeder & judge!

Terry - I guess we have some breeds here that you don't in the USA? Or is it vice versa?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What a superb view from the low camera - why didn't they do that for all the breeds!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That podengo is adorable


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> What a superb view from the low camera - why didn't they do that for all the breeds!!!


should have done it yesterday, it's a fantatsic view and goives me a chance to get snapshots for my fiancee


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ohhh love the Basenji! Gotta root for the Afghan though as it's from near here!

Don't like low short leggy dogs but I do like Basset Fauves.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I love that basenji, reminds me of Maya on here


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the B+ T long-hair Doxie is a nervous wreck... 
sos the Std-Wire, and the handler is strangling the poor thing! 

i didnt care for the structure on the Bloodhound, he slopes up from shoulder to butt when in motion, and his knees appear too straight - his rear-paws are over-pronated.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Noooooo Basset Hound - can't be right to have all those folds of skin..... eeek. (sorry BH owners).


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Seems allot more dogs are being spooked this year


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the Borzoi - not over-roached like some, very free movement (some move hunchy cos of too much roach).


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the B+T std Doxies STERNUM almost touches the floor!  come on, putting a 20# dog on 4-inch forelegs?! :nonod:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Corrrr......... if Finnish Spitz weren't so flipping barky, I could be tempted....... gorgeous looking dog.
And how much do I prefer show Greyhounds to Racing.... beautifully made and muscular, I spotted one (correctly) not long ago when I saw it - there is quite a difference.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Seems allot more dogs are being spooked this year


i don;t recall the LOW camera from last year? 
its a large lens down at dog-height, and they took it along the line-up.

i think if they are going to do things like that, they should allow the handlers to step BACK if their dog is over-faced. :nonod:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the Foxhound, Deerhound + Greyhound were all lovely.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

anybody else notice the anuses seem to be hiking-up on the Elkhound + Basenji? 
the Basenjis tails are getting tighter by the year, and the butts / rear assembly is becoming more vertical on both breeds. :nonod: give a breeder a trait, and watch them get MORE of it, year by year...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the F host referred to that Rhodie as FEMALE - never saw one with a penis + testes before. :huh: must be a new thing... 
 actually, she was just trying to read the name, country + handler - 
i don;t think she looked at the actual dog till she finished that bit!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Chip the Whippet did not care for the judge a bit... :nonod: poor boy.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

excellent - love grey, pharaoh & basenji


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yayyy I'm super pleased about the Pharoh Hound


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep can't complain - my old friend Antony is going to be well pleased!!!!

Lots of International dog sports tomorrow Terry - many different countries taking part, should be fun!


----------



## Wyndham (Feb 5, 2010)

does anyone know if u can re-watch the beagle judging? did they show it earlier?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

did anyone else notice the odd little scars on the Pharoah? :huh: they were on the upper area of his neck, just behind + above the turn of hair from front / under to side / above. 

the biggest was a bit smaller than a nickel...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wyndham said:


> does anyone know if u can re-watch the beagle judging? did they show it earlier?


No, the breed judging isn't shown. But you may be able to see the Hound group if you buy a catch-up ticket.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Wyndham said:


> does anyone know if u can re-watch the beagle judging? did they show it earlier?


if U buy the 10# / $15 catch-up ticket, U can.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> did anyone else notice the odd little scars on the Pharoah? :huh: they were on the upper area of his neck, just behind + above the turn of hair from front / under to side / above.
> 
> the biggest was a bit smaller than a nickel...


I did actually.... fight scars? a few little marks are allowed in most breeds. Didn't look regular enough to be from a bad collar etc... my guess is little brawl marks, the short coated hounds have thin skin (just have to listen to my lurcher friends moaning about how they tear so easily!).


----------

